# Anyone ever tried this?



## ripjack13

I was thinking about trying to make a slimline using mdf. Think it will look ok?
I started it already....


----------



## duncsuss

I've never tried that -- cannot imagine it's something to use a carbide scraper on, but might work with a very sharp skew.

I look forward to seeing how this turns out ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

I look forward to seeing it .......


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

Never crossed my mind. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> I've never tried that -- cannot imagine it's something to use a carbide scraper on, but might work with a very sharp skew.
> 
> I look forward to seeing how this turns out ...


Hmm....I don't have a skew. Could I use a square radius and turn it so its diagonal, and use the point?


----------



## ripjack13

And I soaked it in CA....


----------



## Jim Beam

I'd be happy to send you a few pen blanks if you have run out....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Jim Beam said:


> I'd be happy to send you a few pen blanks if you have run out....



Ha! I think I'm good. It grows locally inside my local Home depot...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I was thinking about trying to make a slimline using mdf. Think it will look ok?
> I started it already....
> View attachment 114478
> 
> View attachment 114479
> 
> View attachment 114480




Poor mans snakewood!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> Poor mans snakewood!!!



Oooohhhchieee!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

I think you're on to something-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....I don't have a skew. Could I use a square radius and turn it so its diagonal, and use the point?



Sorry, Marc, that doesn't make a a skew. It makes it an angled scraper -- but it's still a scraper.

To demonstrate: take the iron out of a hand plane and stand it upright, on edge, on your bench top (okay, on a piece of scrap wood on your bench top). Push the iron across the wood -- it's a scraper. Twist the iron 45 degrees and push it across the wood -- it's still a scraper. Want it to be a skew chisel? You've got to lay it down flat on the wood (bevel down), then slowly raise it till the bevel is flat on the wood -- probably between 20 and 30 degrees. Now it's planing, not scraping.

Nice try though

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B

no offense, as a cabinet maker for over 30 years, that looks more like a type of particle board than MDF ....
either way, I think you'd have had better results if you could've stabilized it, but ......
if you keep saturating the blanks with CA as you turn, and use very light cuts, you should be fine.
I agree completely with Duncan about not using carbide tools, since you don't own a skew, how about an SRG and a round nose scraper?
Make sure they stay Very sharp, bring it close to bushings with the SRG, then lighter/finer cuts finishing with the scraper ... again keeping the blank saturated with the CA for material density

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

It looks like wafer board to me but it's definitely not mdf. Still interested in seeing how it looks finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

As far as turning it you could probably trim the edges on your bandsaw or table saw and just not even use chisels since you don't have a skew. 60 grit paper will make mince meat of it in no time then just work through the grits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wafer board!! Yes...that's what I was thinking of..

I am going to keep soakin it with ca as i turn.

I will shave the corners off on the bandsaw....good idea.

Good idea about the sandpaper too...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Wafer board!! Yes...that's what I was thinking of..
> 
> I am going to keep soakin it with ca as i turn.
> 
> I will shave the corners off on the bandsaw....good idea.
> 
> Good idea about the sandpaper too...



And before anyone calls it OSB it isn't - the outer layer of OSB is all long grain chips (thus "oriented" strand board). Waferboard is random orientation of the chips as what yours looks like on all sides (unless you're not showing all sides and the ones you aren't showing have the long grain chips).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'd have to remove the veneer first to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

They call it particle board up here too...


----------



## Schroedc

I turn pen blanks made from slices of laminate structural wood I beams regularly. Ca regularly as you work, ultra sharp tools. Makes some interesting pens. I'll have to see if I have any left in the showroom tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I turn pen blanks made from slices of laminate structural wood I beams regularly. Ca regularly as you work, ultra sharp tools. Makes some interesting pens. I'll have to see if I have any left in the showroom tomorrow.



I have some glue lam pieces too....hadn't thought about that....


----------



## rdabpenman

That looks more like Strand Board (OSB) than MDF.
I have seen it done with Strand Board (OSB).
Should be interesting.

Les

MDF




OSB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

@ripjack13 , Here is the one I have left in Glue-lam on the sales floor.

I like it, makes an interesting pen and if the blank blows up while turning it usually just splits in two, and you can glue it back together and keep turning. They don't stabilize real well since they already have glue in them ( I did try it, wasn't impressed with results so easier not to waste the time and resin), It's generally just easier to CA them after every few passes with thin CA and then sand and fill (It will have a few voids here and there)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ray D

That looks pretty cool. If you hadn't already told me, I would of never guessed what it was. From a distance, looks a bit like burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

duncsuss said:


> Sorry, Marc, that doesn't make a a skew. It makes it an angled scraper -- but it's still a scraper.
> 
> To demonstrate: take the iron out of a hand plane and stand it upright, on edge, on your bench top (okay, on a piece of scrap wood on your bench top). Push the iron across the wood -- it's a scraper. Twist the iron 45 degrees and push it across the wood -- it's still a scraper. Want it to be a skew chisel? You've got to lay it down flat on the wood (bevel down), then slowly raise it till the bevel is flat on the wood -- probably between 20 and 30 degrees. Now it's planing, not scraping.
> 
> Nice try though




I use scrapers on a 45ish degree diagonal, rubbing the bevel for ultra smooth cuts. Much better finish cut than a scraping cut!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Spinartist said:


> I use scrapers on a 45ish degree diagonal, rubbing the bevel for ultra smooth cuts. Much better finish cut than a scraping cut!!


Can you elaborate on "rubbing the bevel" please?

If it's what I think it means, what you've got is a scraper that you are using as if it's a skew (with around 80 degrees bevel angle instead of the more usual 25 to 35 degrees). Do you hone the edge?


----------



## deltatango

Just imagine you have a rolling pin in your left hand. Rotate the rolling pin so that it is coming toward you just like if it was on the lathe. Put your fingertips on it as you're rotating the pin, above center. Now let the heel of your palm rub against the pin keeping your hand straight, not curved or bent. In order to do that you have to have your fingers above center and you have to rotate your hand either right or left to achieve the angle that lets your palm rub against the wood. The heel of the skew similarly rides along the spinning piece and can, with pressure burnish the wood as it goes. A rule of thumb is to pivot the tool down until the heel of the skew just touches, then maintain that position throughout the cut. This distinguishes the sheering cut from the scraping cut which is basically pushing a scraper flat up against the wood, essentially at right angles to the rotation, just barely below center.









If you want to learn how to sheer cut, you can teach yourselve by holding the tool in your right hand as shown, then rotate the wood into the tool with the left hand. When you rotate, go forward and back and change the cutting angle of the skew until you find the sweet spot. Going slowly this way allows you to see the cut you are making and lets you observe the adjustments you must make in order to make the wood peel up and off the wood in a curl. Practice slow speed by hand until you get the hang of it, then try it on slow motor speed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deltatango

It's interesting what you've done Marc, but I can't help but wonder what some color might do to it?
Wonder if sharpies might penetrate at al, then sand back? I like what you've done but the color and tone doesn't grab me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> It's interesting what you've done Marc, but I can't help but wonder what some color might do to it?
> Wonder if sharpies might penetrate at al, then sand back? I like what you've done but the color and tone doesn't grab me.



I can try using some using some burnt wood on the next one. (From the firepit) it fills in the crevices nicely.
This one I just wanted to show off the grain and just used CA. 
It looks better in person. Thanks for the idea Mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

deltatango said:


> Just imagine ...


I think you misunderstood what I was asking. I was interested in what Lee had said about how he rubs the bevel _*of a scraper*_.

It's a great illustration and description of skew use (but I already knew how to do that).


----------



## deltatango

duncsuss said:


> I think you misunderstood what I was asking. I was interested in what Lee had said about how he rubs the bevel _*of a scraper*_.
> 
> It's a great illustration and description of skew use (but I already knew how to do that).



Pardon me Duncan, I missed that where he said scraper. My guess is that he's talking about a scraper that is significantly beveled at a steep angle so that it functions like a skew.

I see that you discussed that in your question.

Apologies for the previous misunderstanding. Was just trying to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

deltatango said:


> Pardon me Duncan, I missed that where he said scraper. My guess is that he's talking about a scraper that is significantly beveled at a steep angle so that it functions like a skew.
> 
> I see that you discussed that in your question.
> 
> Apologies for the previous misunderstanding. Was just trying to help.



Mark, no worries -- as I said, it's a great illustration of how to get started with a skew, and if I ever have to explain it to somebody I'll be pointing them at your post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 114538


Funky looking pen, Marc 

My first thought was it looks like some variety of rock -- perhaps gneiss or mica schist (Manhattan schist). Great finish -- CA?


----------



## ripjack13

duncsuss said:


> Funky looking pen, Marc
> 
> My first thought was it looks like some variety of rock -- perhaps gneiss or mica schist (Manhattan schist). Great finish -- CA?



Yes...lots of ca....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Interesting.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Cool man! I seen a bowl a guy made out particle board. Looked like a nightmare to turn but it looked cool like your pen when done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Palaswood

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trotter

deltatango said:


> Just imagine you have a rolling pin in your left hand. Rotate the rolling pin so that it is coming toward you just like if it was on the lathe. Put your fingertips on it as you're rotating the pin, above center. Now let the heel of your palm rub against the pin keeping your hand straight, not curved or bent. In order to do that you have to have your fingers above center and you have to rotate your hand either right or left to achieve the angle that lets your palm rub against the wood. The heel of the skew similarly rides along the spinning piece and can, with pressure burnish the wood as it goes. A rule of thumb is to pivot the tool down until the heel of the skew just touches, then maintain that position throughout the cut. This distinguishes the sheering cut from the scraping cut which is basically pushing a scraper flat up against the wood, essentially at right angles to the rotation, just barely below center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to learn how to sheer cut, you can teach yourselve by holding the tool in your right hand as shown, then rotate the wood into the tool with the left hand. When you rotate, go forward and back and change the cutting angle of the skew until you find the sweet spot. Going slowly this way allows you to see the cut you are making and lets you observe the adjustments you must make in order to make the wood peel up and off the wood in a curl. Practice slow speed by hand until you get the hang of it, then try it on slow motor speed.




I have been using my skews completely wrong... It's things like this, being mostly self taught, that has me wondering what other tools I'm not getting the full potential out of because I'm I'm using them incorrectly. Great illustrations @deltatango . Next chance I have to work on my lathe I'm going to have to try it that way.


----------



## duncsuss

Trotter said:


> I have been using my skews completely wrong... It's things like this, being mostly self taught, that has me wondering what other tools I'm not getting the full potential out of because I'm I'm using them incorrectly. Great illustrations @deltatango . Next chance I have to work on my lathe I'm going to have to try it that way.


Stuart Batty has 30-plus short videos freely available at vimeo.com/woodturning IMO he has superb technique and is an excellent teacher (as was his father, Alan Batty, who passed away a couple of months ago).


----------



## DKMD

duncsuss said:


> Can you elaborate on "rubbing the bevel" please?
> 
> If it's what I think it means, what you've got is a scraper that you are using as if it's a skew (with around 80 degrees bevel angle instead of the more usual 25 to 35 degrees). Do you hone the edge?



I use a scraper like this at times... especially on the outside of a bowl. Instead of handle high, cutting with the burr, I'll drop the handle and ride the bevel with the cutting edge at about a 45. Sort of a bevel riding pull cut.


----------



## duncsuss

DKMD said:


> I use a scraper like this at times... especially on the outside of a bowl. Instead of handle high, cutting with the burr, I'll drop the handle and ride the bevel with the cutting edge at about a 45. Sort of a bevel riding pull cut.


I'm going to have to try it. Do you feel it makes a difference if it's a round or square ended scraper? And narrow or wide?


----------

